
Windows Phone 7 to eclipse iPhone in 2015 - IDC forecast - amahadik
http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/29/technology/windows_phone_7_forecast/index.htm?eref=mrss_igoogle_business
======
brk
Seriously? Trying to predict a tech trend that is 4 years out?

~~~
amahadik
Either they have a crystal ball or a DeLorean that time-travels.

------
ZeroGravitas
There were stat predictions from a firm called Ovum last week with similar
numbers. WinPho7 was only slightly behind iOS rather than a little ahead. Oh,
and that would be in 2016. Strangely those were headlined as being good news
for Android, whereas people seem to have clicked that the big deal here is the
prediction for Microsofts success.

Great minds think alike? Or do these companies sell their services as self-
fulfilling prophets? I mean Micrsoft could throw billions at this market, but
even then I think these estimates overstate Microsoft at Android's expense.
Both show the market as effectively static beyond the Nokia->Microsoft
transition when the last few years have been hectic.

------
dman
IDC/Gartner and S&P/Moodys should be required to invest based on their
projections. I imagine the amount of fluff coming out would drop
significantly.

~~~
amahadik
Makes you think how much of the recommendations are pure propaganda rather
than objective forecasts.

